# have you ever walked in on or been walked in on?



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Thought this might be a fun topic. Have you ever walked in an another couple (or solo act I suppose!) In the middle of a sexual act? One time my wife and I were still just dating and we took advantage of our hotel room before we left vacation. She was pleasing me orally when the door unlocks and the maid comes in. Check out time had passed I guess! Needless to say we didnt get to finish the act! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Feelingdown (Aug 13, 2012)

Thankfully no. Although my wife did once yell at me in real life after I failed to lock the door and we subsequently got walked in on while having sex... in her dream!

True story.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol... um yes.... and I just about died of embarrassment! My spouse and I were going at it.. feeling eachother up and he had taken off my shirt to play with my breasts when.... in walks his mother!!! That totally killed the mood for me right then and there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankfully no, but there were a couple close calls when he was living with roommates back when we were dating.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Yes.. I was having some fun with my STBXW in the bedroom and she leans over onto the window sill and sees two women outside watching us through the window..Didn't kill the mood for us..


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

No on both of them, but I wouldn't mind either of them. Sounds exciting.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

sadly, only by the kids.......ewwww.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> Thought this might be a fun topic. Have you ever walked in an another couple (or solo act I suppose!) In the middle of a sexual act? One time my wife and I were still just dating and we took advantage of our hotel room before we left vacation. She was pleasing me orally when the door unlocks and the maid comes in. Check out time had passed I guess! Needless to say we didnt get to finish the act! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is pretty common lol I've worked in a few hotels over the last decade.. I always enjoyed the housekeepers' stories! LoL!

I've never been caught doing anything that I know of - but I've caught a few of my exes in the solo act! Haha! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seasalt (Jul 5, 2012)

If kids count there was one time when my six year old daughter ran in when I was on top of my wife. I quickly jumped off and smacked the bed three times and declared myself the winner.

She and I used to watch WWF.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

seasalt - LOL ! Perfect!

Yeah - unfortunately my mom walked in right after my ex and I were done (the afterglow?). So embarrassing but what was funny is that she came in to borrow some hairspray. She saw us, looked down but kept walking to the dressing table to get the hairspray.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

seasalt said:


> If kids count there was one time when my six year old daughter ran in when I was on top of my wife. I quickly jumped off and smacked the bed three times and declared myself the winner.
> 
> She and I used to watch WWF.


We said we were 'wrestling' too....lol


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

seasalt said:


> If kids count there was one time when my six year old daughter ran in when I was on top of my wife. I quickly jumped off and smacked the bed three times and declared myself the winner.
> 
> She and I used to watch WWF.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course. Before I met my wife, I was dating a woman we were having sex on her parents pool table when they walked in. Over the years been walked in by roommates, children, parents, strangers, etc.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

my father caught me eating a high school girl friend. w were in the basement on a bean bag chair. and he was drunk after a union meeting. looked over and said....just like your old man and walked up the steps.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

We were staying with my parents for the weekend or something, and I was on top, sitting straight up and my mom walked in. ROFLOL. I shouted, "Mooooommmmm!" She screamed, shut the door and ran back down the hall to her bedroom. My husband and I just laughed and laughed and laughed and laughed.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's a good follow up. If u had to choose would you rather walk in on another hot couple having sex or have that couple walk in on you and your SO? Would either be a turn on to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Be walked in on...or observed....and yes..huge turn on


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

jealoushubby said:


> Here's a good follow up. If u had to choose would you rather walk in on another hot couple having sex or have that couple walk in on you and your SO? Would either be a turn on to you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Both would be. But if I had to choose, I would choose walk in on the hot couple.


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Does the dog count? If not, then a few close calls with the kids. We both get a laugh when hiding under the covers and trying to have a _normal_ conversation with a child, but I wouldn't call it a turn on.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

when my future wife and i were just living together,we were going at it on the couch and looked up and her dad and brother were just standing there watching,


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

67flh said:


> when my future wife and i were just living together,we were going at it on the couch and looked up and her dad and brother were just standing there watching,


I had a ******* joke...But I'm going to take the high road here for a change..


----------



## grenville (Sep 21, 2011)

geek down said:


> I had a ******* joke...But I'm going to take the high road here for a change..


The one I have is a Welsh joke. 
Q: what did they say?
A: baa, baa!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

67flh said:


> when my future wife and i were just living together,we were going at it on the couch and looked up and her dad and brother were just standing there watching,


That my friend, is just creepy....


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> That my friend, is just creepy....


hopefully they werent waiting in line


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao yeah really!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> hopefully they werent waiting in line


 :rofl:


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

When my wife and I were dating many years ago, we didn't really have any place to "be alone". So, the car was a good spot to use. We would park the car in a secluded spot and then do all kinds of stuff. On one occasion, I was performing oral on my wife. She had her pants off and was spread eagle on the front seat with my head buried into her when a knock on the window by a police officer's flashlight shocked us to reality in a hurry. Talk about embarrasement! My wife (then girlfriend) almost died from embarrasement. We got a good, stern talking to by the cop and we were both scared silly. Looking back on it, it was funny but definitely not at the time.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I had the cop knocking on the car window with the flashlight thing once.

This didn't happen to me, but a coworker told me about it. We were on travel, and he could only find a room in a shytty motel. The clerk walks him to his room, opens the door, and they see a couple of motel workers going at it on top of the sheets. He asked for a different room. 

The clerk replied, "Sorry, last room available...just kidding."


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> I had the cop knocking on the car window with the flashlight thing once.


Yup, me too. Back in the teenage years. 

But most recently was a few months ago. My (soon-to-be-ex) boyfriend and I were hosting a couple friends. Drinks were flowing. Our two friends were in the garage doing their thing and we started doing our thing. Why we didn't shut the door to the bedroom (which was right off the living room) is beyond me. Right in the middle of it my girlfriend appeared in the doorway and said she and her boyfriend were getting ready to go home. My bf stopped moving but did not get off. So I'm talking to her over his shoulder, telling her to drive safe, thanks for coming, blah blah blah. Only saving grace was we had blanket over us.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been walked in a couple of times. Once an ex boyfriends mother caught us when we were 16.

"*ex's name* I told you no girls after midnight"
Me "omg" then I had to pass the woman in the hall, so embarrassing.

Kids have caught me, my oldest son came in my bedroom in the middle of the night giving oral to my ex husband. Good thing I wasn't really visible. My daughter caught me shirtless and on top. Yeah I told her I was wrestling. Investing in a lock for the door probably isn't a bad idea.

I've never walked in on my mother, thankfully. Don't need to add that horrifying experience to my list of things I do not want to see ever.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My dad walked in on me and my girlfriend when I was 16. Course I was dumb enough to do it in my bedroom with them in the house. She had actually snuck in through my window.

Then my dad waited until the next day at dinner to call me out on it in front of my mother and two siblings. He was laughing. My mother was not. I was sooo embarrassed.

By the way, my kids all have bedrooms on the 2nd floor. Lesson learned.


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

After my wife and I married, we were staying with my family who have a large home and extended relatives live together. I had my wife's upper body on the floor, her lower half on the bed, with me on top...In walks my own grandmother............


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't help but wonder why none of these relatives have locks on their doors.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

one night at the motel six, me and my gf sharing the room with her best male friend. she starts doing me in the bathroom and he walks in. she very calmly stops what shes doing and act like it was nothing.
funny thing was, he didn't even flinch or act surprised.

another time, another motel, another girlfriend. this time, shes sharing a room with her best female friend. after a night of drinking, smooching, she tries to ditch me (it was the first night we met). i wait around for almost an hour waiting for her. she stumbles into the lobby, see's me, doesn't say a word, takes me by the hand, leads me up to the room, takes off her clothes and we go at it. right in the middle, her pal walks in and freaks out, apologizing
'oh, oh i was just came in to get something' and runs out the door.
funnier than heck, becasue she had never had a one night stand in her life.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

jorgegene said:


> one
> funnier than heck, becasue she had never had a one night stand in her life.


Just a guess, but I would believe a lot of people have never had a one night stand. 

But back to the topic. I always enjoy having sex when there are other people in the house that are not usually there, or at someone elses house. That risk of possibly being caught just adds to the excitement. It just makes my wife nervous, but she knows I like it.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

COguy said:


> I can't help but wonder why none of these relatives have locks on their doors.


One must also remember to use an existing lock. I have learned.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I walked in on my parents about 50 years ago, when I was a bit naive. Hear moaning coming from their bedroom and wanted to see what was going on. Walked in and it was dark but could tell my father was on top of my mother.

Dad says "Do you want something?" I say "No"

"OK. Shut the door when you leave."

I leave and about 20 minutes later I figured out what was going on. I'm not quick on the uptake.


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain (May 7, 2012)

COguy said:


> I can't help but wonder why none of these relatives have locks on their doors.


I am wondering why so many people think its ok to just barge into someones room without knocking! Even if one is not sure if a room is occupied, its proper manners to knock before entering! 

I have been on both sides of the coin. One time, back when I lived in the city, I saw a homeless couple doing it on the sidewalk LOL! They did have blankets completely covering them up, but it was totally obvious what was going on under there hahaha. 

Another time I was in a fast food drive through line with a friend, the line was long, and in the car in front of me, I notice something keeps coming into my sight, from between the front seats. I realize that its the top of a pony tail, the dude in front of me is getting a BJ in the drive through line! LOL! Soon up pops the girl and you can tell by her shoulder movements, she finished him off with a HJ. My friend hollers out the window "I hope you at least get some fries with that!" We about died laughing! 

Shortly after my mom and stepdad got together, I walked in on them a few times. I think maybe thats why I always knock before entering a closed room now! Scarred for life! 

This was a long time ago, one of my brothers friends had a friend who was the night clerk at a hotel that had a pool and hot tub, he would let us in after hours. SOme late night, brothers friend and I were in the hot tub at the hotel, I was giving him a bj. I was sitting on the steps, he was doing the Captain Morgan stance. I see him do something with is arm and look up and he's waving to some guy who was standing in the corridor in front of the hottub/pool area. I don't know how long he'd bee standing there, but the guy got a great show! lmao.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

When I was a teenager my ex husband and I were parked in the country stark naked when police officers busted us.


----------

